# Pit Bull Awareness Day 10/20/07



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello all,

Please consider participating in an activity on Saturday, October 20, 2007 to celebrate and promote responsible pit bull ownership. Because the activity is up to you, you can participate as a group or as an individual. You can access a form on the link below to confirm your participation or check to see if an event is already in the works near you.

Pit Bull Awareness Day

We all know the plain and simple truth...we can fight BSL until the cows come home, but until we make strides against the epidemic of irresponsible ownership, our dogs will continue to be targets and will continue to suffer discrimination and hate.

Please come together on October 20, 2007 to celebrate our dogs as well as all their responsible owners!

crossposted bsl workshop


----------

